
Don't sneer at tiny flats – if anything we need more of them - jseliger
https://capx.co/tiny-flats-are-not-slums-if-anything-we-need-more-of-them/
======
WaitWaitWha
Who is "sneer at tiny flats"? To the counter, there are several TV series who
make their monies on "tiny homes" and similar.

------
zepto
Building tiny living spaces means that people will be forced to live in tiny
spaces.

That simply isn’t a good thing.

It’s not going to somehow drive improvement in other kinds of housing.

~~~
Gibbon1
Compare and contrast living in a tiny flat with sleeping on damp cardboard
outside on the sidewalk.

~~~
zepto
Sure it’s a great alternative, but these aren’t going to be made available to
the homeless.

